# Whats going on with my temps?



## ann_of_loxley (May 28, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this! (sorry - and obviously move to correct place if so!)
Well - they (my BBTs) are much lower than they usually are. 
Scrolling through all the FF charts, my temps have always been high (seriously - in comparison, I havn't found anyone with temps like mine). About 36.8 pre O and 37.2 + (sometimes as high as 37.5) post O. But this cycle my temps are about 36.4-36.5 pre O and 36.8 post O. We have been TTC for more than a year now, so I highly doubt that all of a sudden I am having a no-O cycle (ovulation hasn't been my problem, and neither is getting pregnant - its just staying that way that seems to be my issue! ).
The only difference this cycle is acupuncture! I also took maca like one would take clomid (in hopes to ovulate earlier - maca has done that to me before! hehe) - FF has given me cross-hairs - with ovulation at my usual time (so guess maca didn't make much a difference this time - though last time I took it, I ovulated a whole week earlier than normal! lol) - Everything is normal - usual. Usual cervical membranes, usual breast and nipple tenderness at just the right times, etc. Just, overall, lower temps than usual. So whats up? Any ideas?  Googling what is normal BBT, my temps were much higher than average before this month - they are actual a 'normal' BBT now, but for me this is very low in comparison.  This isn't a bad thing is it? hehe  So any info would be great!


----------



## rachfenton (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ann, 

I kept a chart of my BBT's for a while and it was really useful to be able to see what was happening with my cycle each month.  I had acupuncture too with a really lovely chinese woman.  She explained to me that if the temp is too high or too low before ovulation it can affect the hormones needed to form the egg and get your lining ready for implantation - it sounds as if your temp has lowered because of the treatment you're having and I think it can only be a good thing.  

It took my body about 6 months to completely even out in terms of the temperature but towards the end I had temps of about 36.3 before O and 36.7/8 after O.  I honestly beleive that acupuncture has helped me to concieve this time around.  My advice would be to keep with it, it's definitely worth it!  

Good luck!


----------

